# How many R35 GTR sold?



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone know the number of UK R35 sales by MY build years? Just intrigued as still feels exclusive :chuckle:


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

anilj said:


> Does anyone know the number of UK R35 sales by MY build years? Just intrigued as still feels exclusive :chuckle:


You can go here and see what has been taxed :-

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=✓&q=nissan+gt-r

This wouldn't include anything that's not been taxed, ie non-road legal race cars, new and unregistered and purely display models.

If I recall from the Discovery channel special (or Nat Geo, I can't remember) on the GT-R that 1 in 7 of every car that rolls off the Tochigi plant in Japan is a GT-R. Don't know how true that it is, but just keep in mind that the bulk of Nissan's production occurs pretty much everywhere else except in Japan, and if you hold true the rate of production of engines that the four Takumi that make them can produce per day is four then that gives you some idea.

Personally, I can drive around and not see another GT-R for a month so it's only moderately exclusive, however I did see one yesterday during my commute home on my motorbike in central London. I've had Ferrari owners coming up to me and asking about my car, intrigued by the performance legend status, there own car being way more exclusive. I don't think anyone ever bought a GT-R for it's exclusivity.

I get mixed reactions from folk as I drive my car around, particularly if I park it in a supermarket car park - something I'm not worried about doing because I don't consider a GT-R as being so exclusive that I wouldn't take it to do my weekly shop, even at Asda. It might catch someone's eye and if it doesn't quite register with them what it is (because it's entirely likely they've never seen one before) then they might stop to take a 2nd look. I've then noticed this might illicit varied reactions, ranging from them registering that it's a Nissan and look a little surprised and then move on, but then on more than one occasion I've spotted they will pull out their phone and take a picture.

Phil


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Rainman said:


> You can go here and see what has been taxed :-
> 
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=✓&q=nissan+gt-r
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Rainman said:


> I get mixed reactions from folk as I drive my car around, particularly if I park it in a supermarket car park - something I'm not worried about doing because I don't consider a GT-R as being so exclusive that I wouldn't take it to do my weekly shop, even at Asda. It might catch someone's eye and if it doesn't quite register with them what it is (because it's entirely likely they've never seen one before) then they might stop to take a 2nd look. I've then noticed this might illicit varied reactions, ranging from them registering that it's a Nissan and look a little surprised and then move on, but then on more than one occasion I've spotted they will pull out their phone and take a picture.


In the normal colours they don't stand out so much.
When I had the yellow one I'd quite often come out of Tesco to find someone taking a picture.

And people driving along next to you taking a picture with one hand while not looking where they were going...

Even now, five years after they started selling them here you don't see many on the road.
But after the price went up significantly on the MY11 sales did slow somewhat.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Rainman said:


> You can go here and see what has been taxed :-
> 
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=✓&q=nissan+gt-r
> 
> ...


Yeah my R35 is black, and I've caught people taking pictures of it when walking back to the car at the shops, even had a gaggle of youths round it once when I came out, who then had the cheek to start asking me questions about it once I was back ha ha , I happily obliged bonnet open and all the rest of it, the car seems to get positive attention.



CT17 said:


> I'd quite often come out of Tesco to find someone taking a picture.
> 
> And people driving along next to you taking a picture with one hand while not looking where they were going...
> .


I've had this on the motorway as well, spotted people one hand on the wheel and the other phone in hand trying to take a picture of the R35, can't blame them really.. It's a decent looking manga car.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

According to my app
858 black edition
844 premium edition
30 recaro edition ??
1 spec v
19 track edition
133 other

which for info, is approx 3 times the number of 32, 33 and 34's on the road


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

So we are very much in an exclusive category for car ownership? I wonder how many equivalent RS Audi, M BMW and Porsche 911 etc


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

'equivalent' bmw, audi etc!!!!! every post I've ever read on here says they're not the equivalent lol. 

The r35 is a production car, still being produced, still being sold, hardly exclusive when they are selling simply to the demand and not built in limited numbers. But yes I suspect there are less on the road than there are bmws and audis


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

anilj said:


> So we are very much in an exclusive category for car ownership? I wonder how many equivalent RS Audi, M BMW and Porsche 911 etc


Well I don't see many R35's on the road, probably 1 a month?



MIKEGTR said:


> 'equivalent' bmw, audi etc!!!!! every post I've ever read on here says they're not the equivalent lol.
> 
> The r35 is a production car, still being produced, still being sold, hardly exclusive when they are selling simply to the demand and not built in limited numbers. But yes I suspect there are less on the road than there are bmws and audis


what an expected reply, and which model do you own then?? Let me guess :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Chronos said:


> Well I don't see many R35's on the road, probably 1 a month?
> 
> 
> 
> what an expected reply, and which model do you own then?? Let me guess :chuckle:


You don't have to guess, its written at the side, but yeah, I drive one of the more exclusive ones


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

MIKEGTR said:


> You don't have to guess, its written at the side, but yeah, I drive one of the more exclusive ones


Is it writted on the side?? wow I didn't notice that.. 

Exclusive or just old.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Chronos said:


> Is it writted on the side?? wow I didn't notice that..
> 
> Exclusive or just old.



How you finding your 2 year old scotch :chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> 'equivalent' bmw, audi etc!!!!! every post I've ever read on here says they're not the equivalent lol.
> 
> The r35 is a production car, still being produced, still being sold, hardly exclusive when they are selling simply to the demand and not built in limited numbers. But yes I suspect there are less on the road than there are bmws and audis


Most of them aren't seen on the road because they are weekend cars, locked up over winter or the owner can't afford the petrol because they have so much of the car on finance.

:flame:

But they are still out there.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Most of them aren't seen on the road because they are weekend cars, locked up over winter or the owner can't afford the petrol because they have so much of the car on finance.
> 
> :flame:
> 
> But they are still out there.


Lol no doubt - I suspect that is a requisite of all GTR models lol.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

MIKEGTR said:


> How you finding your 2 year old scotch :chuckle:


Like the nectar of the gods 




CT17 said:


> Most of them aren't seen on the road because they are weekend cars, locked up over winter or the owner can't afford the petrol because they have so much of the car on finance.
> :flame:
> But they are still out there.


ha ha, Why people lock them up for winter and not enjoy them is mad.. Luckily I bought mine outright, and I am lucky enough to be able to use the car EVERY SINGLE DAY... hurrah!! As it's my daily as well, 50+ miles per day, ripping up the tarmac.. then i stage 4'd it after 1 month, lol, now an intercooler being put on as we speak, wow this modding is fun!! 

People say why not get a cheap run around? WHY do that? when one can afford to run it as a daily.. doh! :thumbsup: luv it


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Chronos said:


> Like the nectar of the gods



You wait till you sample the good stuff


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Chronos said:


> People say why not get a cheap run around? WHY do that? when one can afford to run it as a daily.. doh! :thumbsup: luv it


I own mine outright but have a shitter as well just because I can't park mine at work, and don't trust the other motoring mongs around here  

I can easily afford to run the car but not if I'm repairing dinks and dents and respraying every other weekend :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> I own mine outright but have a shitter as well just because I can't park mine at work, and don't trust the other motoring mongs around here
> 
> I can easily afford to run the car but not if I'm repairing dinks and dents and respraying every other weekend :chuckle:


See that's where I am lucky, I have my own parking space and it's nice and wide as well.. hurrah! If I didn't, I'd probably think of getting a run around, just to protect the R35 from the riff raff.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Chronos said:


> See that's where I am lucky, I have my own parking space and it's nice and wide as well.. hurrah! If I didn't, I'd probably think of getting a run around, just to protect the R35 from the riff raff.


Oh the irony! What you don't realise is how much of the riff raff actually own the R35!

The R35 is not exclusive, as has been stated, as the production numbers aren't limited. It is either too expensive or unpopular for some other reason.


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't drive mine over winter in Scotland so it stays locked away! I've only done about 5k miles in two years!!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Oh the irony! What you don't realise is how much of the riff raff actually own the R35!
> 
> The R35 is not exclusive, as has been stated, as the production numbers aren't limited. It is either too expensive or unpopular for some other reason.


1 - did I say it was exclusive? I said I don't see many around

2 - Irony?? how very dare you!! lmao , By riff raff i mean the people who swing their doors out when parking, kids doing the same when shopping, people who cant drive properly in town and are a danger to the godzilla.. etc etc. I've seen it to many times when out and about.



Silver R said:


> I wouldn't drive mine over winter in Scotland so it stays locked away! I've only done about 5k miles in two years!!!


I do about 5k in 4 months :runaway:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

The GT-R still gets loads of thumbs up and kids coming up to have pics when filling up gas. I guess exclusivity in my case is measured by the looks and glances that shows people still take notice, unlike most of the German performance rivals.

To some the car is fast becoming aspirational to own due to the cult status created by nearly every world-wide car journalist!

The overall numbers are relatively tiny for a mainstream production model and congratulations to Nissan on keeping the looks and styling classic throughout the MY dates. 

Rock on the R36, and the R35 will still be revered like the Skylines of the past.


----------

